# What Games Are You Excited Over?



## starrypawz

So, what games are you excited for that are coming out soon?
I've gone gaga over Fable 3, Assassin's Creed 3 and Force Unleashed 2


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

Diablo 3

If I have to wait much longer I'm going to go insane...


----------



## Cayal

Infamous 2, Force Unleashed 2, Metal Gear Rising


----------



## paranoid marvin

None but Mafia II

Not long now...


----------



## Natasha Bennett

Duke Nukem Forever. It's going to happen I tell ya! 

In all seriousness, I play a lot of horror games, so F.E.A.R 3 is one I'm looking forward to. Also Batman Akham Asylum 2 and Fallout Las Vegas.


----------



## Hilarious Joke

Well I'm excited about *God of War III*, which is actually out. I bought it yesterday with three friends (digs, onebigpotato and axiom on here) - we're going to play through it together like we did the second.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Formula 1 2010 (out near the end of September) and Dragon Age 2 (out in March, roughly, next year).


----------



## Doctor Crankenstein

Racing games??? O_O

Eh, each to their own...


----------



## thaddeus6th

I don't generally buy them, but I really like F1.


----------



## devilsgrin

Fallout New Vegas
Fable 3 (yay on PC)
was excited for Dragon Age 2, but the more info released, the LESS i want to even buy it, let alone play... 
Mass Effect 3


----------



## thaddeus6th

Out of interest, what's putting you off of Dragon Age 2?

I do dislike the fact you have to be human, but otherwise changes seem pretty neutral or hard to tell whether they'll be good or bad.


----------



## biodroid

Doctor Crankenstein said:


> Racing games??? O_O
> 
> Eh, each to their own...



I love racing games too


----------



## biodroid

Gran Turismo 5
F1 2010
Killzone 3
Half Life 3 (if they ever decide to do it)
Force Unleashed 2


----------



## devilsgrin

thaddeus6th said:


> Out of interest, what's putting you off of Dragon Age 2?
> 
> I do dislike the fact you have to be human, but otherwise changes seem pretty neutral or hard to tell whether they'll be good or bad.


 
its exactly that. i don't like so-called RPGs that force you into an almost specific role. not to mention that this game seems to be looking like a re-hash of the Witcher... or an unholy combination of The Witcher and Fable in a dragon age setting, with gameplay similar (its seeming) to God of War. i'd have much preferred, if they HAD to change things, going in a Mass Effect style, but nope. 
also... the fact the character has a name (a la shepard) and is Hawke. I mean seriously WFT???? Hawke??? how much more of a cliche are we expected to swallow on this game.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Hawke's the surname, so that aspect is the same as origins, where all player-characters had surnames.

The role does seem slightly more pre-defined, but it's only the racial option that's been removed. All other creation options (ie face generation, gender and class) are present.

Don't know about the Witcher, but from what I've read the God of War idea is not the case, it's just a slightly faster version of what happened in Origins, with pause and play still included.


----------



## CyBeR

I'm actually not looking forward to most anything. There's really nothing interesting except for 'inFamous 2' that's been announced as far as I'm concerned. I read news and I can't really say there's anything worth my while. I may give 'The Witcher' a chance soon, maybe I'll get excited for the sequel.


----------



## Starbeast

Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Rodders

Yeah, i'd love Half Life 3. 

Also Star Wars: The Old Republic and The Force Unleashed II.


----------



## Cayal

Batman: Arkham City.


----------



## Rodders

Not much information at the moment, but it looks like there's going to be a Bioshock 3 soon. Now that's great news. 

New Bioshock Game Announced


----------



## Moontravler

@ Devilsgrin re DA2: 
Nah, although I'm not too happy about what has changed (combat especially - I like the combat of the original game) in Dragon Age, and neither about what has stayed the same (I really would have liked a change from Darkspawn), I don't think there is any fear that it will be a similar story to The Witcher. the Witcher is based on a very orifginal character from polish literature, and to copy that would clearly be plagiarism. Anyway, what makes The Witcher so gr8, is not so much the story, as the character of Geralt himself.

Furthermore, although I agree that it is more RP friendly to be able to choose your race and character, keep in mind that in many cool RPG's you don't get to choose that, such as the nameless hero in Gothic, and the Nameless one in Planescape Torment; hmm, ok in maybe lesser-liked ones too, but ones that I personally liked such as Two Worlds and Rise of the Argonauts. 

Anyway, so the human only and the story-driven aspect doesn't bother me all that much as long as I can still choose my class, though there are a few other things such as wugly graphics that concern me a bit more.

Anyway, so I'm rather looking forward to DA2.

But uppermost and foremost, I'm looking forward to *The Witcher 2.*

I'm also curious about Arkania, I suppose I'll be getting when it ever decides to come out. ..and Diablo 3, I suppose, even tho action RPG's aren't quite so much my cup of tea...


----------



## Lenny

*Motorstorm Apocalypse* is looking fun.

The new *Deus Ex* has piqued my interest, but we'll have to see how that progresses.

Whilst I haven't got far into the first *BioShock *(I only just used a plasmid, then turned it off - it was freaking me out!), I'm rather looking forward to *BioShock Infinite*.

And then there are the obvious games - Final Fantasy Versus XIII, Uncharted 3 (it's a no-brainer - there _will_ be a third) and a possible *Resistance 3* (again, no-brainer).

I could get daft and say I'm also excited about the third Assassin's Creed (not Brotherhood - that's more of an addon in my eyes) and GTA5, but I reckon they're both a year or two off being announced. Things like Uncharted 3 and Resistance 3 will, in my opinion, be at least mentioned, if not solidly announced, even released, by the end of next year.


----------



## devilsgrin

Moontravler said:


> @ Devilsgrin re DA2:
> Nah, although I'm not too happy about what has changed (combat especially - I like the combat of the original game) in Dragon Age, and neither about what has stayed the same (I really would have liked a change from Darkspawn), I don't think there is any fear that it will be a similar story to The Witcher. the Witcher is based on a very orifginal character from polish literature, and to copy that would clearly be plagiarism. Anyway, what makes The Witcher so gr8, is not so much the story, as the character of Geralt himself.
> 
> Furthermore, although I agree that it is more RP friendly to be able to choose your race and character, keep in mind that in many cool RPG's you don't get to choose that, such as the nameless hero in Gothic, and the Nameless one in Planescape Torment; hmm, ok in maybe lesser-liked ones too, but ones that I personally liked such as Two Worlds and Rise of the Argonauts.
> 
> Anyway, so the human only and the story-driven aspect doesn't bother me all that much as long as I can still choose my class, though there are a few other things such as wugly graphics that concern me a bit more.
> 
> Anyway, so I'm rather looking forward to DA2.
> 
> But uppermost and foremost, I'm looking forward to *The Witcher 2.*
> 
> I'm also curious about Arkania, I suppose I'll be getting when it ever decides to come out. ..and Diablo 3, I suppose, even tho action RPG's aren't quite so much my cup of tea...


 
yes, the Witcher 2 is something i can't wait for either... tho hoping (fingers crossed) that issues with load times are dealt with this time... the epic length load times of the first one... yikes...

Whilst the Witcher is a much more original story than we've seen before, its certainly not unique, and even Geralt sometimes seems like a hodge-podge of "cool characters" all rolled into one (tho i must add, its been done VERY well). The book... that's name escapes me right now... is pretty good. i'm guessing it loses some rhythm from translation from Polish. but overall a very good book, one that was adapted very well into a very good game. hoping the 2nd knocks it out of the park.


----------



## Moontravler

devilsgrin said:


> yes, the Witcher 2 is something i can't wait for either... tho hoping (fingers crossed) that issues with load times are dealt with this time... the epic length load times of the first one... yikes...


 
Hmm, I agree about the load times in TW in the original version, which I played when it was released, but I also bought the enhanced version later on, and re-played about 3/4 of the game, and I must say that I think those issues have been resolved already. I found no difference in the loading times of DA, Divine divinity 2, and my second Witcher playthrough, all of which I played quite close together.

I'm a bit sad that once again the combat mechanics had been changed for a sequel, (first DA, now Witcer), since I actually really enjoyed fighting in a rythm as opposed to the mad clicking that one usually has to do in some action RPG's.



> Whilst the Witcher is a much more original story than we've seen before, its certainly not unique, and even Geralt sometimes seems like a hodge-podge of "cool characters" all rolled into one (tho i must add, its been done VERY well). The book... that's name escapes me right now... is pretty good. i'm guessing it loses some rhythm from translation from Polish. but overall a very good book, one that was adapted very well into a very good game.


I presume you're referring to "The Last Wish" there?  There are some other Witcher books as well, I got Blood OF Elves as well, though haven't gotten around to reading it. 

..and though the witchhunter/monster hunter thing has been done before (van Helsing, anyone?), perhaps not quite in this way, were children are taken for a guild of monsterhunters and actually mutated.

Watching (with subtitles) the Polish TV series of The Witcher (Wiedzmin) really gives one a good feel for this.


----------



## devilsgrin

thats it, The Last Wish!!! i knew it was the last "something." I'll keep an eye out for Blood of Elves too. 
OMG theres a TV series too? i'm gonna have to hunt that down quicksmart... subtitled of course...


----------



## bluespider100

I look forward to playing, _*Ghost Recon: Future Soldier*_ ... I'm a big fan of the Tom Clancy games and books.


----------



## ellxeeva

*Resident Evil Revelations*. I'm anxious, I keep thinking about it. Yeah I'm an RE freak!


----------



## Cayal

Mass Effect 2 for PS3
Resistance 3
Ratchet and Clank: All 4 One


----------



## CyBeR

Cayal said:


> Mass Effect 2 for PS3
> Resistance 3
> Ratchet and Clank: All 4 One



As soon as I read the Sony conference at GC 2010, and saw that you posted, I was certain that those were the titles you'd have posted. 
Also excited over 'Resistance 3'.


----------



## Cayal

Microsoft has nothing that interests me (in fact all i hear from them is Halo and Kinect). They are learning the harsh lesson of needing first party support.


----------



## SC1F1

I'm looking forward to Rage.

_Publisher: Bethesda Softworks     

    id Software pioneered the first person shooter and is the company  behind the “Doom” and “Quake” franchises. This is their first new  property in 14 years and it’s looking really, really good. It took home  “Best of Show” awards from many publications at E3 and was one of the  most buzzed about titles among convention-goers_


----------



## Esioul

Dragon Age II! Although sadly I doubt my computer will be able to run it.


----------



## Rodders

I've been playing Dead Space the last couple of weeks and have really enjoyed it so far. (Although i do have to keep coming out of it as i get really scared.) I'm delighted to read that Dead Space 2 is up soon. (I need to look into the cartoon story that was released telling the back story as well.)


----------



## Cayal

Dead Space freaked me out as well.

Arkham City is looking really good.


----------



## Culhwch

When is Arkham City out? I never did get around to finishing Arkham Asylum - must go back to that...


----------



## Cayal

Culhwch said:


> When is Arkham City out? I never did get around to finishing Arkham Asylum - must go back to that...



Autumn 2011


----------



## Culhwch

Our Autumn?


----------



## Cayal

Culhwch said:


> Our Autumn?



I think its US Autumn, which is Spring here?


----------



## Culhwch

Yeah. Well, that sucks. Oh well, I have plenty to play before then.


----------



## JDP

Looking forward to Star Wars: the Old Republic... watch the trailer in the link below and tell me it doesn't look awesome.. go on, I dares ya!

Star Wars: The Old Republic | Trailers

Of course, a cool trailer doesn't automatically mean a good game but you just can't fault their production values (LucasArts and Bioware. 'nuff said). Apparently (according to my mate who's an avid SW afficionado) this looks like being a very 'un-george-lucasy' game.

Hope it comes out on PS3 though, rather than just PC or I'll be gutted


----------



## Cayal

It's only PC. It's an MMO.


----------



## CyBeR

Looking forward to that nice little thing called 'Need for speed: Hot pursuit'. Finally, FINALLY, they remember that NFS games need to be fun, not testosterone infused boring arcade racers for wannabe gangsta teenagers. Thank you Criterion Games for remembering that there are racing environments outside of one stinking city.


----------



## soulsinging

Culhwch said:


> When is Arkham City out? I never did get around to finishing Arkham Asylum - must go back to that...


 
i abandoned that game. i felt like i was running in circles and doing the same things over and over. i'm starting to feel that way with god of war.

i'm excited for uncharted 3 (the second was my first ps3 game and is still my fav game ever) and the call of duty, black ops game.


----------



## True Blue Mug

> i abandoned that game. i felt like i was running in circles and doing the same things over and over.



Arkham Asylum did have a slightly claustrophobic feel, but I liked the tight quarters. Can't wait for Arkham City!


----------



## Cayal

soulsinging said:


> i abandoned that game. i felt like i was running in circles and doing the same things over and over. i'm starting to feel that way with god of war.
> 
> i'm excited for uncharted 3 (the second was my first ps3 game and is still my fav game ever) and the call of duty, black ops game.



Did you ever get confused in Uncharted 2 without playing the first?


----------



## biodroid

Cayal - You don't really need to play Uncharted 1 to understand 2. There are repeat characters that clearly show they are frineds/foes etc. but the story is a new one and not a continuation. I was lucky to play 1 and then immeditaely played 2 when I finished 1.


----------



## Red 13

Can't wait for Dead Space 2!
I'm really looking forward o the next Elder Scrolls even though i havn't herd anything about it. Any news anyone?


----------



## Menion

I pre-orderd Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood, but I'm looking forward to Fallout New Vegas and Fable 3.


----------



## devilsgrin

Fable 3 on the PC
Star Wars the Old Republic
Mass Effect 3
Infamous 2
Batman Arkham City
possibly Dragon Age 2 (we'll see...)
Assassins Creed: Brotherhood
Gran Turismo 5


----------



## biodroid

Mass Effect 2 on the PS3 coming out in January 2011. Gran Turismo 5, Mass Effect 3 as well because if 2 is on PS3 I'm sure 3 will also be on it.


----------



## soulsinging

Cayal said:


> Did you ever get confused in Uncharted 2 without playing the first?



Not at all. It was obvious some characters appeared in the first game, but none of that was at all necessary to following the game at all. In fact, I've never finished playing the first game because after the vastly improved controls on the second, playing the first was kind of a chore.


----------



## Rahl Windsong

The game that has me the most excited, as maybe you can all tell anyway, is Star Wars The Old Republic. I really do feel it will take the next step in the evolution of Massive Multiplayer Online Games, and not just be a another World of Warcraft wannabe.

The only problem I have is I now need to buy a new PC before it gets released, because in September of 2010 my gaming computer's motherboard fried and now I am using an older pentium 4 system that I don't think will meet the minimum requirements of TOR.


----------



## Cayal

Rahl Windsong said:


> The game that has me the most excited, as maybe you can all tell anyway, is Star Wars The Old Republic. I really do feel it will take the next step in the evolution of Massive Multiplayer Online Games, and not just be a another World of Warcraft wannabe.
> 
> The only problem I have is I now need to buy a new PC before it gets released, because in September of 2010 my gaming computer's motherboard fried and now I am using an older pentium 4 system that I don't think will meet the minimum requirements of TOR.



Does it have a release date yet?


----------



## WanderingWind

I'm really excited about Zelda: Skyward Sword and Donkey Kong Country Returns (haven't had a chance to buy it yet).


----------



## highscorewins

I want to try racing games on PSP. I hope I can buy soon


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Cayal said:


> Does it have a release date yet?


 
If you go to the forum for TOR Star Wars: The Old Republic | COMMUNITY the talk there is it will be released in the spring of 2011, however I don't think that is from Bioware or Electronic Arts. They are currently in a closed beta test so I assume the game is almost ready for release.


----------



## CyBeR

I am honest to goodness really interested and excited over the 'Tomb Raider' reboot. A younger Lara, improved controls, open world and a fresh storyline? Color me interested!


----------



## Kyndylan

I'm looking forward to *Portal 2*, as well as *checks Steam wishlist* *Homefront*, *Deus Ex: Human Revolution* and *Brink*. Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Culhwch

_Homefront_ looks very promising, but I may need to upgrade my rig before I can play it...


----------



## Kyndylan

This is true. I fear that I will end up needing a new rig to meet minimum requirements within the next year or so 

So need to finish my degree, graduate, find a job, find a house, start earning, and save enough to buy a new gaming rig...*sigh*

At least I'll have a bunch of games back-logged that I can pick up cheaply!


----------



## biodroid

Kyndylan said:


> This is true. I fear that I will end up needing a new rig to meet minimum requirements within the next year or so
> 
> So need to finish my degree, graduate, find a job, find a house, start earning, and save enough to buy a new gaming rig...*sigh*
> 
> At least I'll have a bunch of games back-logged that I can pick up cheaply!



Get a console for a 3rd of the price of a gaming rig and buy your game and have the piece of mind that it will always work on your console. I did because I always had to upgrade my PC and that was costing more than a complete console each time.


----------



## Kyndylan

Tempting as it is, I think I'll probably stick with a PC.

I have a deep fear of consoles, maybe because when it comes to actually using the controller, I'm all thumbs. I know practise would make perfect, but I'm quite attached to my mouse and keyboard.

And anyway, there are some PC exclusives coming out that I want! Plus, if I upgrade once every four years or so, it's probably an expense that I can live with.


----------



## biodroid

Kyndylan said:


> Tempting as it is, I think I'll probably stick with a PC.
> 
> I have a deep fear of consoles, maybe because when it comes to actually using the controller, I'm all thumbs. I know practise would make perfect, but I'm quite attached to my mouse and keyboard.
> 
> And anyway, there are some PC exclusives coming out that I want! Plus, if I upgrade once every four years or so, it's probably an expense that I can live with.



I was the same with FPS but I picked it up quickly and its actually easier than a keyboard.


----------



## Culhwch

I hate FPSs on consoles - tried many, hate them all. I've got an 360, but I do the majority of my gaming on my computer. I built this one maybe two years back, and it didn't cost that much more than I would have paid for a console at the time, and it does a lot more than a console does. When I do upgrade, I shouldn't need to spend much at all. In the meantime it's played every single game I've wanted to play in that period. Plus I do like Kyndylan, and just catch up on old - and cheap! - games when I do upgrade. I've never been one to have to have a game on release day, or even release year...


----------



## biodroid

I prefer the console coz I am so used to it now. Big screen all HD and the likes. It's not so bad playing FPS on console once you get used to it. But then again it's personal choice and I just got fed up with PC's because I basically had to build a rig to keep up with the Unreal 3 engine which was too much for me, then I got the console, I normally buy pre-played games for quarter of the price of a new one.


----------



## Kyndylan

biodroid said:


> Big screen all HD and the likes.



This is also an issue - I do have a TV, but it's ancient, non-widescreen, definitely not HD, and not that big, either. If I ever get a decent one I might be more tempted with a console!


----------



## Culhwch

That's my problem too...


----------



## Michael01

_Fallout: New Vegas_ is awesome, Menion! And I'm waiting for _Two Worlds 2._ I know the first wasn't as extensive as _Elder Scrolls IV_ (another great game), but I still loved it, so I have high hopes for the sequel.

Red13, _is_ there another installment in the works for _Elder Scrolls_? Or are you just hoping to hear there might be (as I am)?


----------



## biodroid

Kyndylan said:


> This is also an issue - I do have a TV, but it's ancient, non-widescreen, definitely not HD, and not that big, either. If I ever get a decent one I might be more tempted with a console!



So get one...


----------



## CyBeR

Heard of a really good deal between Sony and BestBuy...something along a promotion of Bravia + PS 3 Slim that you can save up to 1300$ on. If you're interested in buying, now would be the best time to do it.


----------



## Dundalis

As a fan of RPG's, Dragon Age 2, Mass Effect 3 and The Witcher 2.


----------



## Kyndylan

I'll echo *Mass Effect 3* and The *Witcher 2*, but I'm disappointed in the direction in which they seem to be taking *Dragon Age 2*


----------



## Lenny

Lenny said:


> Uncharted 3 (it's a no-brainer - there _will_ be a third) and a possible *Resistance 3* (again, no-brainer).
> 
> . . .
> 
> Things like Uncharted 3 and Resistance 3 will, in my opinion, be at least mentioned, if not solidly announced, even released, by the end of next year.



Nearly five months on and we're in business (with my predictions looking correct - both U3 and R3 have release dates next year):

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception Video Game, VGA 10: Exclusive Debut Trailer HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

Resistance 3 Video Game, VGA 10: Exclusive Debut Trailer HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

I'm also going to add *The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim* to my list, and *Portal 2*.

Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Video Game, VGA 10: Exclusive Debut Trailer HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


----------



## thaddeus6th

Great news 

I'm uncertain about Dragon Age 2 and the changes they're making (I imagine I'll end up getting it), so it's good to know the Elder Scrolls and Uncharted are continuing. I hope Skyrim's to be released for the PS3.


----------



## Michael01

Okay...now that I know, I'm excited about _Elder Scrolls V_!


----------



## Red 13

Michael01 said:


> _Fallout: New Vegas_ is awesome, Menion! And I'm waiting for _Two Worlds 2._ I know the first wasn't as extensive as _Elder Scrolls IV_ (another great game), but I still loved it, so I have high hopes for the sequel.
> 
> Red13, _is_ there another installment in the works for _Elder Scrolls_? Or are you just hoping to hear there might be (as I am)?



I herd there was going to be another Elder scrolls but it could just be a rumour.Thats why i'm hoping someone has some news!


----------



## thaddeus6th

It was mentioned on another thread. Little information out, except that it's called Skyrim, and will be out for the same platforms as Oblivion (ie PC, PS3, Xbox360).


----------



## Red 13

thaddeus6th said:


> It was mentioned on another thread. Little information out, except that it's called Skyrim, and will be out for the same platforms as Oblivion (ie PC, PS3, Xbox360).



Cool thanks! I actually just herd it was presented at the Video Games Awards.


----------



## cornelius

Diablo III (COME ON BLIZZARD!!! SERIOUSLY)
The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


Oh, and if I'm completely honest

The new Duke Nukem


----------



## thaddeus6th

Just over a month until Dragon Age 2 comes out. 

I had some doubts about it, but I think I'll like most of the changes. I wish I knew who was playing Lady Hawke, though. I think the rumour about it being Brian Blessed must be false, alas


----------



## devilsgrin

Excited for 

Dragon Age 2

Mass Effect 3

Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim


----------



## Red 13

Definately Skyrim. I keep on getting updates about it on my facebook page and i'm getting increasingly more excited.
Check out this hilarious video if your excited over Skyrim too:
YouTube - Skyrim


----------



## Overread

Currently I have to honestly say not many. I'm finding more and more the major releases are built up through a heck of a lot of hype - followed by a less than what they promised for result and then half promises and hollow support not soon after. They seem to want to shift titles so fast 

The indy world holds more interest and they tend to also be a bit better at supporting what they make; though I don't keep my nose that close so it tends to end up being whatever is the latest wonder or whatever makes it onto steam and catches my eye /

I would say though that:
StarcraftII expansion 1
Diablo III

are at the top of the list with 
Dawn of War Retribution
on the secondary list (ie the list where I wait for a while for the price to drop )


----------



## DMZ

Guild wars 2


----------



## slack

Looking forward to the new Portal in just a couple weeks.


----------



## Red 13

L.A noire looks awesome, its out next month, woohooo!


----------



## kizi

Assassin i alway choosen him.


----------



## soulsinging

Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception. Uncharted 2 was the most fun I ever had playing a video game.


----------



## Pjodor

I was excited over L.A. Noir, but after watching some reviews I don't know if it is as good as I though it would be.

Otherwise I'm looking forward to the new Uncharted, Assassins Creed and Batman Arkham City. Those three I have enjoyed the most on my PS3 up till now.


----------



## Red 13

Pjodor said:


> I was excited over L.A. Noir, but after watching some reviews I don't know if it is as good as I though it would be.
> 
> Otherwise I'm looking forward to the new Uncharted, Assassins Creed and Batman Arkham City. Those three I have enjoyed the most on my PS3 up till now.



I played L.A noire. Its a very good game and worth trying out. Don't expect it to be as good as say "Red Dead redemption" though. It is a bit linear and can be a bit repetitive but its definatly original and very well done.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I didn't get LA Noire upon release due to lack of money (and time, to an extent). I think I probably won't bother now. Skyrim I'm near certain to get at release, and I might get Hunted: the Demon's Forge, depending upon reviews.


----------



## soulsinging

Red 13 said:


> I played L.A noire. Its a very good game and worth trying out. Don't expect it to be as good as say "Red Dead redemption" though. It is a bit linear and can be a bit repetitive but its definatly original and very well done.



Interesting. I didn't like Red Dead Redemption because it was too open-ended (and I got sick of spending half my playing time just riding the horse). I intend to check out LA Noire, but I'm a huge fan of hard-boiled crime and James Ellroy and the like...

Forgot about Arkham City. That looks intriguing, though I had some issues with arkham asylum.


----------



## Cayal

Not much about E3 had me excited.

Sly 4 would be the most exciting (and Uncharted 3)


----------



## Overread

Eh thus far the only thing to really come out of E3 that I've enjoyed and want is Sword of the Stars 2 

The remake of Halo interested me a little until (even though I'm not a halo fan) but if it remains console exclusive it won't be for me.


----------



## Pjodor

Red 13 said:


> I played L.A noire. Its a very good game and worth trying out. Don't expect it to be as good as say "Red Dead redemption" though. It is a bit linear and can be a bit repetitive but its definatly original and very well done.


Yeah, that's what I was hoping for from the beginning when I heard about it. Thought it would be a RDR game in LA noire style 
But I guess it's a good game anyway and I'll probobly get it someday


----------



## Rodders

I just bought Arkham Asylum so i'm really looking forward to Arkham City.


----------



## Chaoticheart

My list for this year:

Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Skyrim
Diablo 3
SW:TOR (ME WANT ME WANT ME WANT!)
Batman: Arkham City
A Game of Thrones: Genesis
Might & Magic: Heroes VI
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning
Dark Souls


----------



## GuruGeorge

Wii U, 3DS.


----------



## Freelancer

Mass Effect 3
Deus Ex: Human Revolution
StarCraft 2: Heart of the Swarm
Batman: Arkham City
L.A. Noire


----------



## JP Garrod

shocking to see fantasy fans not interested in The Witcher 2! the 1st was the best fantasy/rpg game i've played since Baldurs Gate 2.


----------



## Abd-L-zeez

Mass Effect 3
halo 4


----------



## thaddeus6th

It's not out for about a year, but the new Tomb Raider looks interesting. It seems to be more of a survival story, so it might have some similar aspects to MGS3. Lara's been redesigned, the graphics seem much better, but, alas, the lovely Keeley Hawes is no longer her voice. 

Also, Monkey Island has returned, with a cheapish (£15) remake of the first two stories, out in a month or so.

However, the only game I'm properly excited by is still Skyrim.


----------



## Overread

Diablo 3 is off the list - demanding all the time net connection for singleplayer is not a thing I'm keen on having!


However its eagerly replaced with Sword of the Stars 2 - big octopuss space ships; massive hulls and a gameplay that is making battles far more strategic and not just point and click affairs with big ships - armour points, top, side and underside armour values and lots of other great stuff.
I just hope my computer can actually run it!


----------



## vickylucky

Star Wars: The Old Republic


----------



## Snowdog

Well I was looking forward to Skyrim, but with that being made a Steam-exclusive game and you being forced to have a Steam account and the Steam client and Steamworks etc. etc. that's gone into the toilet so I don't actually have anything to look forward to


----------



## thaddeus6th

Snowdog, I'm not a PC gamer so that doesn't affect me personally, but that sounds like a stupidly restrictive approach from Bethesda, almost designed to put off gamers.

It's a shame you don't haver an XBox 360 or PS3.


----------



## CyBeR

Snowdog said:


> Well I was looking forward to Skyrim, but with that being made a Steam-exclusive game and you being forced to have a Steam account and the Steam client and Steamworks etc. etc. that's gone into the toilet so I don't actually have anything to look forward to



Get a console and get it on said console. No Steam, no problem. 

I just got me *Dark Souls *so the only game I'm still excited to get is *Uncharted 3 *(and *Resistance 3* when the price will cease being ridiculous for me).


----------



## thaddeus6th

I'm going to follow my strange convention of only getting Uncharted games when they're platinum 

It'll be interesting to see how the new Tomb Raider measures up. I think the survival element could be good but it's a damned shame Keeley Hawes isn't the voice actress anymore. She's got such a lovely voice.

Did you play Demon's Souls? I decided against it, after much prevaricating, because I don't spend that much time on games and when I do a challenge so steep might be frustrating rather than exhilarating. If you did, is Dark Souls easier/harder?


----------



## CyBeR

I have platinumed *Demon's Souls  *(and will brag about it until someone either punches me or kicks me in the groin in sheer frustration) and got the last trophy just under the hundred hours mark. I have grinded for tens of hours and fought my way through three playthroughs (I just duped a couple of souls, I was in no mood for a 4th playthrough). Did not find it that hard once I got used to how the game works and how to defeat bosses. Other than one boss, the third playthrough was a breeze. 
From what I understand from other people, *Dark Souls* may just be harder than *Demon's Souls * just because of a few design choices, like enemies respawning as you visit camp sites, or traps scattered across the game world and so forth. If it's still like the first game, it's probably not that nasty if you play cautiously and if you trust your instincts (that is to say, if an enemy looks tough, then he damn well is VERY tough). I'll start on it tomorrow, so my girlfriend can join me (she's a fan as well). I'll come back with first impressions if you wish.


----------



## Cayal

CyBeR said:


> I have platinumed *Demon's Souls  *(and will brag about it until someone either punches me or kicks me in the groin in sheer frustration) and got the last trophy just under the hundred hours mark. I have grinded for tens of hours and fought my way through three playthroughs (I just duped a couple of souls, I was in no mood for a 4th playthrough). Did not find it that hard once I got used to how the game works and how to defeat bosses. Other than one boss, the third playthrough was a breeze.



Wow, hats off to you sir. I beat it once and that was enough. It was insanity trying to beat that game.

But I do want Dark Souls and will revisit Demon Souls at some stage.


----------



## thaddeus6th

That would be handy indeed, CyBeR. Even if I don't go for it I know Demon's Souls is very popular and I'm sure others here would be intereste din hearing impressions of the successor game.


----------



## Snowdog

thaddeus6th said:


> Snowdog, I'm not a PC gamer so that doesn't affect me personally, but that sounds like a stupidly restrictive approach from Bethesda, almost designed to put off gamers.
> 
> It's a shame you don't haver an XBox 360 or PS3.



I've read around this extensively and the thought is that this will increase sales and especially profits for Bethesda (same price for a Steam download as for a physical DVD, all patches and updates through Steam), though time will tell.

It will put off some gamers like me who don't want to be tied to third-party distributors or have to install extra software to play a game but I don't know what proportion of the PC market will feel the same way. The mass market generally prefers ease of use over having more control.

The reason I prefer games like this on the PC is that I get into modding them. I modded Morrowind extensively and was looking forward to modding Skyrim, but the Steam link would make that particularly difficult due to the loss of control people will have over patching.

I still have some hope that a GOTY edition will come out with all the patches and no Steam requirement, but if it does come it will likely not be for another two years at least.


----------



## Bugg

I was in a bit of a quandary over which platform to get Skyrim on. I have Oblivion for 360 and it was great, but I bought a new pc earlier this year and was thinking of getting Skyrim for that.  Your posts have helped a lot, thanks - I'll go for the 360 version.

Really excited about this one - I just hope they give you a 'big slipper' weapon for splatting the giant spiders!


----------



## Snowdog

Well since I can't go forward, I'm going backward. I never played the Fallout games when they came out. I was heavily into the fantasy side of RPGs and the post-apocalyptic world of Fallout didn't appeal at the time. Now I've ordered the Fallout series compilation and I'm quite looking forward to it. I know the graphics will be a little dated but I'm ready for that. Anyway it's the gameplay that's important. That's Fallout 1 & 2, and Tactics.


----------



## biodroid

*Uncharted 3: Drakes Deception*, the last 2 were amazing, definitely in my top 5 games (series wise mind you).


----------



## Cayal

biodroid said:


> *Uncharted 3: Drakes Deception*, the last 2 were amazing, definitely in my top 5 games (series wise mind you).



Yep. Hoping they break street date today and release it.


----------



## No One

I sympathise with Snowdog on the Steam issue - I hate that damn thing. Just the idea of having to sign up to something to be able to play and save a game really rubs me the wrong way. The last time I created a Steam account I chose an expletive-ridden username and password that made my feelings clear - and the hilarious part was that the username had already been taken.

I'm so glad I got back on the 360 horse though - besides the fact that pc games are fast outrunning my machine's specs, I'm just fed up of buying games that are essentially unfinished products, rushed into release without having been properly play-tested for bugs and glitches - leading to the inevitable need of patch after patch. How selling an unfinished product isn't illegal is beyond me.

Anyhoo, my point is - Skyrim, Skyrim, Skyrim, Skyrim, Skyrim. Can't wait.


----------



## Snowdog

Speaking of Skyrim...Apparently Bethesda have taken over a million pre-orders for the PC alone. Back to the Steam issue for a moment, the Amazon.uk website makes no mention of Steam and when I asked them about it they just said that the game could be installed without Steam - which it can. It was only when I pressed them that they admitted - or found out if they didn't know - that although you can install it, you can't activate or play it without Steam. Were they just un-knowledgable or were they deliberately keeping quiet so as not to affect pre-orders? 

Even without Steam, though, I wouldn't have bought it on day one. Those million pre-order people are essentially beta testers and I prefer to leave unpaid beta testing to other people.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Often shops are unaware of things, or unwilling/unable to find out more. It took until a few days ago for the 'premium' (burlap-style paper, but not cloth) map to be confirmed for Amazon preorders.

I'm still very much looking forward to Skyrim (for the PS3).


----------



## Connavar

*Uncharted 3: Drakes Deception*

Thats the ideal single player game for gamer like me.   Great adventure gameplay,action, awesome film sequences,story.   I hope its stronger than the second game.  I thought first game was better gameplay wise.


----------



## biodroid

I would say that Uncharted 3 is a bit better than 2, the gameplay is pretty much the same except that the melee is more refined so now you can fight properly if you can't get you gun out fast enough. The graphics are also better and the lighting is more realistic. So far I am enjoying it.


----------



## Red 13

Resident Evil 6 looks like its gonna be pretty awesome. At least i hope so, i've played the series from the very beginning and the only one i didn't like and didn't even bother finishing was RE5.


----------



## TheTomG

Dear Esther has my attention - it's an exploration game, very much more related to story-telling than puzzle solving even (and I would guess to no platforming or shooting.)

It's based on the source engine, and was a mod, but got the green light from Valve to be turned into a standalone game (I'm assuming some allowances made in the licensing costs or similar.) This "indie game" background also makes it appealing to me along with the story-telling focus.

Finally, it does look rather amazing graphically too 

http://dear-esther.com/


----------



## Cayal

Red 13 said:


> Resident Evil 6 looks like its gonna be pretty awesome. At least i hope so, i've played the series from the very beginning and the only one i didn't like and didn't even bother finishing was RE5.



Resident Evil 6 does look good and it looks like they will have moving+shooting.


----------



## Red 13

Cayal said:


> Resident Evil 6 does look good and it looks like they will have moving+shooting.



I know! Moving and shooting, finally! Thank god for that!


----------



## Galacticdefender

ME3 and Halo 4 are on the top of my list. Also probably getting Borderlands 2.


----------



## Red 13

I decided that i wasn't going to buy a PS Vita but the game "Gravity Rush" looks really good and now i'm reconsidering. I bought the first PSP only because i wanted to play FF7 Crisis Core, which i loved but i never picked up my PSP again once i'd played it.Its been sitting on a shelf collecting dust for quite a while now. So should i do the same as i did with the PSP and buy a PS Vita just for one game? Hmmmmm.


----------



## devilsgrin

will say that i WAS looking forward to ME3 like theres no tomorrow, tho with the looming necessity of the absolute, computer spying Origin... the excitement may have been dampened somewhat.


----------



## Wish

Origin's a deal breaker for me. I'll get it used and play it on Xbox a few months down the line. 

I'm pretty hype for Max Payne 3.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Origin, devilsgrin?

It'll depend on more info down the line, but the rebooted Tomb Raider could be cool (should come out in Q3). I might get this year's F1 game, if there is one, and I've started thinking more about Dragon Age 3. I really hope that lives up to its potential.


----------



## devilsgrin

thaddeus6th said:


> Origin, devilsgrin?
> 
> It'll depend on more info down the line, but the rebooted Tomb Raider could be cool (should come out in Q3). I might get this year's F1 game, if there is one, and I've started thinking more about Dragon Age 3. I really hope that lives up to its potential.



Origin is EAs version of Steam. its essentially a form of spyware masquerading as a gaming platform, since it scans practically your whole drive.

DA3 should definitely be better than 2. Its already had  a longer development period than DA2 did, so it can't be worse.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Sounds suspicious and unwelcome. I've never been a PC gamer, but I sympathise with those who are when they have to put up with stuff like that.


----------



## Cayal

Precisely why I am a console only gamer.

Put the game in and away you go.


----------



## devilsgrin

Cayal said:


> Precisely why I am a console only gamer.
> 
> Put the game in and away you go.



with the mass effect games, had 1 been on PS3 i would easily agree. Since its all but un-moddable (there are a VERY few mods for ME and ME2 - mostly outfits and hairstyles). 
Alas, PC also has a significant graphical superiority over consoles. its difficult for me to buy any game on a console if i know its also on PC. 
Which consoles allow insert and play? don't they mostly require installation too? i know ps3 does require installation... is x360 insert disc and away you go?


----------



## devilsgrin

thaddeus6th said:


> Sounds suspicious and unwelcome. I've never been a PC gamer, but I sympathise with those who are when they have to put up with stuff like that.



it IS suspicious. What does EA need all that info for anyway, and who do they think they're going to sell it to? Certainly a third party. The other big concern, is that since origin runs so deep, it could also be used as a piggyback to all sorts of viruses.


----------



## Starbeast

*Captain America: Super Soldier*

I saw the walkthroughs for the X-Box 360 version. It was incredibly cool. Just like watching another Marvel Comics movie. Set in World War 2, the sinister Red Skull along with the evil underground group known as HYDRA battle against the mighty Captain America with steampunk soldiers and far-out robots.

Being a tremendous fan of Marvel Superheros, this game is definately for me!


----------



## fxlive57

my all time favorite Comando


----------



## Cayal

Last two guys from the past?


----------



## Finnien

Looking forward to a glut of great action-RPG's in the near future: Diablo 3 (duh), Torchlight 2, Path of Exile, and Grim Dawn if it happens (that wouldn't be exactly near future).

I'm also keeping my eye on the X-COM reboot, the next-gen MMO project Titan that Blizzard is working on, Wildstar, Borderlands 2... I really don't know what Bethesda and Bioware are working on next, so that's pretty much it right now.  I imagine there are more that just aren't coming to mind, but with Diablo 3 looming large, it's hard to see past it to anything else.


----------



## Overread

Warlock - Master of the Arcane 
Turnbased fantasy strategy game which has just enough depth and complexity to be challenging, and yet is a pretty simple and very well designed experience. Plus it avoids that darth that many turn based games have of having a lot of dead/transitional turns as you build up/advance/explore - instead it gets right into the action from the start and each turn is both streamlined and yet important. 
Best thing is that the demo is out a week before the official release - really refreshing in todays market to play a game that feels polished on release and where the developer is confident enough to do a demo before release (though I respect that some do open betas and suchlike).


----------



## Red 13

Aha, what do we have here Elder Scrolls fans.
http://youtu.be/75Lwcq7GZi4


----------



## Lenny

Been a couple of years since I posted! Played a couple of the games I was looking forward to, and I've got a few others waiting to be played when I've finished my Master's.

After E3 press conferences from Sony and Ubisoft yesterday, as well as announcements over the past couple of months, I've got a few more to add. In some sort of order:

- Quantic Dream's new game, *Beyond*, looks brilliant! I loved Heavy Rain, and Beyond gives the impression that it will follow in the same vein.

- *The Last of Us*, from Naughty Dog. Uncharted meets I Am Legend. Brutal.

- A new IP from Ubisoft called *Watch Dogs*. Id heard a couple of things about it, and wasn't too keen until I saw the gameplay trailer. It looks a lot like a TV series I watch called _Person of Interest_. Needless to say, I'm intrigued.

- *Dishonored*! I'm surprised we haven't seen it at E3 yet, but this new one from Bethesda should be fun. Something of a cross between Assassin's Creed and BioShock.

Of course, I have to add the obligatory *Assassin's Creed III*, *GTA5*, and *BioShock: Infinite*.

I think that's it for now.


----------



## thaddeus6th

I can take or leave an apocalypse scenario, but The Last Of Us looks potentially excellent. It largely hinges on how good the AI for Ellen Page is.

Dishonored could be really good as well.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae

Well, I think I can probably say that the one game I'm NOT looking forward to will be TES Online.


Here I thought Bethesda was the last real refuge for pure single player, so the announcement of creating an MMO was a kick in the nuts to me.  To be honest, I don't even know if there are any big titles coming out that I'm looking forward to. About all I can hope for is that Minecraft keeps getting updated well.


----------



## Red 13

Watch Dogs looks really awesome. Its not going to be out anytime soon sadly.


----------



## thaddeus6th

There are a few coming out which might be worth a look.

I'm quite tempted by F1 2012. I bought 2010 but not 2011, and it'd be interesting to see how the safety car, Pirellis, DRS and KERS all work.

Dishonored comes out in October, a month after F1 2012. It's an action game set in a single city with a kind of Victorian-era variant of technology (cars exist but run on rails).

However, I'm most excited by The Last of Us, which comes out early next year and is probably going to be preordered. It's a realistic post-apocalypse game, but the real shtick isn't "Rawr, zombies!" but the relationship between two characters (player character and AI buddy) who form a sort of father-daughter bond. The gameplay looks pretty vicious and visceral too.


----------



## Illusive

Some have been mentioned already, but here are the ones on my radar:

*Borderlands 2*
*X-com* (the strategy game, not the fps--I have no idea who came up with such a silly idea)
*Dishonoured*
*Watch Dogs*
*Bioshock Infinite*
*The Last of Us*
*Guild Wars 2*
*Beyond: Two Souls*
*Remember Me*

I want to be excited about *Dead Space 3*, but for some reason, it looks too far removed from the first one, which I loved.

I'll never get through all of them, but one can hope.


----------



## Cayal

Watch Dogs does look pretty cool.


----------



## JDP

The new XCOM looks awesome 

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2012/08/29/enemy-yours-watch-an-hour-of-the-xcom-remake/


----------



## Galacticdefender

Halo 4, Metro: Last Light, and Planetside 2 are the only games I am strongly looking forward to. I'll get Bioshock Infinite and Borderlands 2 at some point as well.


----------



## nubins

XCOM Enemy Unknown (out next week wooo)
Halo 4
Dishonoured
Far Cry 3
Planetside 2
Project Eternity (oblivion kickstarter rpg)
Company of Heroes 2

These are the games that come to mind at first thought


----------



## thaddeus6th

Dishonoured could be good. I'm still on my first season with F1 2012 so I won't be buying Dishonoured straight away.


----------



## devilsgrin

I'm eager for 
Dishonoured.
Assassin's Creed III (took me a long time to warm to it actually, now i'm eagerly awaiting)
The Last of Us (can't wait for this!)


----------



## thaddeus6th

Agree entirely on The Last Of Us. Expectations are high, but it looks bloody good.

XCOM looks like it might be tasty. TBS sci-fi by the chaps who did Civilization. To be honest, I'd be seriously considering a pre-order if I hadn't bought F1 2012 recently.


----------



## cyrusDCmonster

i was away and only just got Max Payne 3 which i've been dying to play since it was released.  did not disappoint!

only a week and a half left until HALO 4!!!!! can't wait for that game!


----------



## nubins

I enjoyed max payne 3, although felt it lacked some of the balls to the wall action of the original games. The use of music in it was standout.


----------



## Dream Walker

I just got the American Revolutionary War edition of Assassins Creed. Altogether, a highly addictive time waster.


----------



## Red 13

I just watched the new GTA V trailer. I'm getting very excited now. At first i wasn't sure about the three playable characters, but they all look really interesting. Also, apparently the world is bigger than GTA San Andreas, GTA IV and Red Dead Redemption put together! It's gonna be epic.


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Looking forward to Zenimax Online Studios upcoming MMO The Elder Scrolls Online...should be available sometime towards the end of 2013.


----------



## thaddeus6th

Red, I haven't seen the trailer but read an article suggesting a Skyrim-esque skills system, with the three characters initially more talented in varying areas.

I wonder if there'll be a pickpocket option...


----------



## Red 13

thaddeus6th said:


> Red, I haven't seen the trailer but read an article suggesting a Skyrim-esque skills system, with the three characters initially more talented in varying areas.
> 
> I wonder if there'll be a pickpocket option...



Yeah from what i've read, one character is really good at driving, another is good at gun fights (bullet time) and the third has a kind of increased harm rage thingy. This means when you get the three characters together to rob a bank and escape the police it will be useful to switch between characters at certain moments.


----------



## Red 13

Here is a trailer presenting the three characters.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sz6gAg-veO0#!


----------



## thaddeus6th

That sounds like it could be brilliant, if it works well, or abysmal, if it doesn't.

Incidentally, I'm wondering when we'll hear a bit more about Dragon Age 3: Inquisition. It's meant to be released later this year (maybe even Q3) but there's not much info out there.

Edited extra bit: that's a pretty good video, and Michael gets +10 cool points for the Queen soundtrack.


----------



## SeveX

I'm excited for a couple of games.
Final Fantasy Versus XIII, The Last of Us, and a couple of other games that's coming out on the PS4.
Hopefully, Square Enix will release some more information about Versus XIII.


----------

